# replace eavestroughs? gutter protection?



## kianeedshelp (May 8, 2008)

hello everyone,

i have a hole in one of my gutters and the nails are coming out of the sides as well. i'm new to home ownerships and i'm trying to figure out how to determine when to replace eavestroughs vs. simply fixing the hole and hammering the nails back in.

i've had two quotes so far which were so different. both also gave me the option of cleaning them as well so i'm trying to figure out whether the really need replacing or not. i've been told by the neighbour that my gutters have not been replaced since he's been living there (20+ years).

also, is gutter protection worth considering and really maintenance free? if so, is there a particular system that one would recommend? any ideas of how much gutter protection adds to the cost of installation?

thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

If you have a hole in your gutter, it is probably an old galvanized steel gutter. If it still looks good otherwise, it can be repaired with a 2 part epoxy mix and reinforcement fiberglass compound.

The hangers pulling away, indicate that you have the cheaper, "Spike and Ferrule" attachment system.

Remove thos and replace with proper HangTite or Omni Gutter hanging brackets which should get attached with spiral shank aluminum nails.

Most gutter protection devices have some drawbacks. None are universally competant for all organic debris. 

List which brands you have considerd and I could tell you more. There a a gazzilion manufacturers out there now, all claiming that you will never have to clean out your gutters again.

Read the fine print: If they clog, call them and they will send someone out to clean them out with a garden hose and an attachment.

That means they know they will clog and many homeowners feel victimized after that occurs. Some even do not allow the rain water to enter the gutter or icicles build up on the exterior, forming all the way to the ground.

Ed


----------



## kianeedshelp (May 8, 2008)

hello ed the roofer,

thank you so much for your quick and helpful response!

my gutters are apparently aluminum and yes, i have been told i have the chepear/older "spike and ferrule" system. i've received a good quote from the guys that did my neighbours house the other day and it was a little more than double what they would charge me for cleaning, fixing the hole & switching the attachment system therefore i think i'll simply get the gutters replaced as i believe they're over 20 years old already.

as for the gutter protection, i'm still unclear what to do here. what peaked my interest was the following type of product:
http://www.gutterfilter.ca/
http://www.gutterman.ca/
http://www.gutterfiltercanada.com/gutterfiltercanada.html

do you have any experience with these that would help me out? i guess the other thing to mention is that i do not have any immediate large trees around the gutters at that height therefore considering the potential problems with gutter protection i'm leaning towards not getting them.

any suggestions would be great. thanks again.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a pretty busy schedule today with appointments, but I wil do a quick Search for you, but look up 2 threads in this section discussing Master Shield Gutter Protection. One source I find very informative, is www.AskTheBuilder.com and he has about 1/2 dozen good article comparisons on various styles and brands.

He finally has come to a consensus about recommending one of the expensive brands, but he firmly, and I do too, feel that the inexpensive 3 foot plastic sections with diamond or cicle shaped punch pouts Plus the laminated filter screen, sort of like a window screen material gives the most bang for the buck by far.

ALL og the other Gutter protection products will eventually need periodic gutter cleaning from extensive research on the products. So, don't pay as much for gutter protection as the gutters themselves cost.

Here are 2 topics that discussed your concerns:

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=10606

http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=10637

Ed


----------



## bradmattthew (Jul 4, 2008)

I am interested in purchasing the mastershield gutter protection system. Anybody with information and or experience I would love to hear your story. Thanks in advance. countthebeans would love to hear any more information you have


----------

